# Haven't had to add any oil yet



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello,

This is my first "modern" car but I am a little confused. At 3,000 miles I did my break in oil change with Mobil 1 full synthetic. It is now at 7,000 miles with 65% oil life remaining yet the dipstick still reads as full. I have checked the level with both a cold and hot engine. Is this due to full synthetic oil? Like I said, it's my first modern car. I am coming from a 1985 Olds where I am used to putting in a quart of oil every thousand miles or so.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's normal for (good) modern cars. 

Engine tolerances are much tighter on new engines than the engines put out in the 80's. The Cruze's engine seems to be built to tolerances fitting Honda and Toyota's quality specifications.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Much, much tighter tolerances than older cars. GM did a lot to improve this car. See the link in my signature on GM Powertrain and the Cruze. It's a good read that explains a lot of this. It is good to keep an eye on your oil level anyway, but don't expect to burn or leak much.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you. That was a very interesting read.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It shouldn't "burn" oil like older cars do. Now as it ages, we might see some weeping/leaking from worn-out rubber gaskets. That's 8-10 years away, though.


----------

